# Another split question



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure what you're looking to accomplish with the frames of brood above the queen excluder other than ensuring there isn't a queen. When I pull the split frames they go directly in the box that will receive the queen.

When introducing a non-laying queen to a newly queenless hive I've direct released in as little as 24 hrs but a safer bet would be 2-3 days and let them release her. As a general rule, I lay the curler or queen cage on the top bars, if the residents are not friendly I give the hive another day.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Eikel is right just pull the frames the same day queen comes and introduce queen as usual. I manually release in 3 days if bees are feeding her. Very easy task.


----------

